# Started flowering today.



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

Day 40, Big Bud. The plants are growing at such an astronomical rate that I've decided to flower them at 20 inches tall. I'm getting almost an inch per/day of growth and the plants won't slow down until into flowering for a couple of weeks. I'm seriously afraid of running out of vertical growth room. 

I did something different with this crop. Instead of feeding every 6 hours as I've done with this strain in the past, I've increased my feeding rate to 1 hour on, two off. That's eight hours of nutrient flow each day. The result has been incredible. I wanted to simulate the benefits of aeroponic feeding by radically oxygenating the reservoir water while feeding and thus increasing the oxygen delivery to the roots. Evidently it's worked even more than I'd hoped.

I've got 1.8 square meters fully covered with a thick canopy of Big Bud. In the past, I've gotten 600 grams from this setup. I'm looking at maybe maxing out to about 800 grams this time. For you guys that aren't into grams, that's about 28 ounces or 1.8 pounds from a 3.5 x 5.5 foot room.

My next grow will be "Snow White". I'm really looking forward to that one. I'm starting the seeds now. I'll grow 4 plants and take my 16 clones from them about 15 days before harvesting the Big Bud. When the Big Bud is finished, the clones should be rooted and ready for the Hydro room.

It won't produce but half the yield, but it's supposed to make up for it in the potency. So I'll only get about 14 ounces of stratospheric weed, hurt me. Any "Snow White" growers out there?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

I bet you'll still get a good yeild. I think you're selling yoursefl short with 14. You'll see how it grows and it ownt let you down. The structure of snow white is different, but not too different. we grew snow white for a few harvests and it was great. We stopped on the 13 generation. Nothing special about how to grow it.


----------

